# Best 100$ ever?



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

Picked this up from a guy at work Yesterday May 19th, old school dual slalom Redline 26" Chromoly Frame, horizontal dropouts, adjustable Rock Shox Psylo fork, etc, etc... Heres what it looked like when I brought it home; 
















Came with an extra bar, springs for the shock, and the matching rear Rhyno Lite wheel, that Im ordering a hub to lace it up.









Needed a good cleaning, started tearing it down









Here it is today after taking it to work(Bike shop), lowered the fork, re-did the cables, put on the 2.5" rise bar.

















I ordered, Atomlab GI pedals, Atomlab Seat, DMR Lock grips, DMR MOTO R/T tires... going to order a new 32t Chainring, Odyssey BMX hub and a new chain first thing in the morning and my budget steal build should be complete. I will keep updating this, as its going to happen fast.
Mike


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

mikebeach said:


> . going to order a new 32t Chainring, Odyssey BMX hub and a new chain first thing in the morning and my budget steal build should be complete.
> Mike


this one uses bmx and not mtn rear spacing then? i knew redline did that on their old monocogs but didnt know also on these.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks sweet. Got any plans to change the fork?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

nice score. It's fun revamping older bikes and bringing them back to life.

and yeah I was wondering also, is it really 110 spacing out back? If so, quite a bit ahead of its time there.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> nice score. It's fun revamping older bikes and bringing them back to life.
> 
> and yeah I was wondering also, is it really 110 spacing out back? If so, quite a bit ahead of its time there.


It looks like a freewheel back there, the drop outs look pretty close together and it also explains the lack of disc mounts.


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

100$ sounds like a steal, ill pay you 105 for it


----------



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

Ya know, I gotta take it with me tomorrow and measure the rear, to make sure, but the previous owner remembered it being BMX 110 stuff. No plans to change the fork out, since its 20mm through stuff, it's gonna be pricey to change that out and keep my wheels.



> 100$ sounds like a steal, ill pay you 105 for it


thanks but no thanks  I'll have about 250$ into it all said and done, way better than I couldve done employee purchasing an Thread 1 or Eastern, like I was orginally gonna do, until I stumbled upon this deal. 
Thanks guys, waiting on parts now


----------



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

snaky69 said:


> It looks like a freewheel back there, the drop outs look pretty close together and it also explains the lack of disc mounts.


Freewheel yes... you think it's 110 spacing? 








Thanks
Mike


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Take a ruler, measure in inches, then go to an online converter and convert it if you really need to, but your lbs ought to be able to tell you right away too.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

$100? For that? Boy you guys need to hang out in the vintage forum more often if you think that's a lot of bike for $100.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> $100? For that? Boy you guys need to hang out in the vintage forum more often if you think that's a lot of bike for $100.


He will have a lot more fun with that bike than most I'm sure. It's a lot of bike for $100 if you ask me, what other bikes from the vintage forum are up for a session at the jumps?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

You've never heard of Eastern Woods Research, or Grove Innovations have you? Getting a used bike that was around $600 new for $100 is not quite the bargain as finding something that was $2000 for $100.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> You've never heard of Eastern Woods Research, or Grove Innovations have you? Getting a used bike that was around $600 new for $100 is not quite the bargain as finding something that was $2000 for $100.


Care to comment on what Grove or EWR you own? :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> You've never heard of Eastern Woods Research, or Grove Innovations have you? Getting a used bike that was around $600 new for $100 is not quite the bargain as finding something that was $2000 for $100.


what's with takin' a dump on this guys' thread? c'mon, let him enjoy the deal he just scored.  
Just because it wasn't a pininfarina for the price of a festiva doesn't mean it wasn't a good deal. I can still appreciate the deal and I've got an ewr owb, among others like ibis mojo, fat city yo eddy, etc.... almost had a grove x but it was the wrong size, saw it as a bad investment (as it wasn't "only $100", haha).... Just chill out, step back, and at least try to appreciate a bike for what it is (or at least could be), not just a name brand for what it isn't.


----------



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

This wasn't a debate whether you've got better deals or spent 100$ more wisely. To me this was a good deal, to you guys not so much, no big deal. I guess you guys have an abundance of Dirt Jumping/Freeride bikes at your disposal, must be nice. 

Im still waiting on parts for this thing.
Mike


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> You've never heard of Eastern Woods Research, or Grove Innovations have you? Getting a used bike that was around $600 new for $100 is not quite the bargain as finding something that was $2000 for $100.


yep, thats a good way to realize that once the price is taken out of the picture, how expensive the bike was has very little to do with how enjoyable it is to ride. Those vrc bikes are cheap because nobody wants them, but ths RL is a great deal/

Who cares what it cost new, how much fun are you getting from your $?


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> You've never heard of Eastern Woods Research, or Grove Innovations have you? Getting a used bike that was around $600 new for $100 is not quite the bargain as finding something that was $2000 for $100.


I've heard of both. Your point is completly irrelevant, as in either case, $100 is a good deal for as much fun as is going to be derived from any of those bikes. Can't you just be happy for the guy?


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, I would have been totally fine with spending $250 w/ upgrades on that thing. Reminds me of the older 26 cruisers... I would love to have that bike


----------



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the props everyone.

Heres a run down of what Ive got into so far;
BTI order- Atomlab Seat, DMR Grips, DMR Tires (2), Atomlab GI pedals- 93.01$
JandB Order- Odyssey Hub, KMC Chain and Origin 8 32t Chainring- 107.83
Original purchase price- 100$
I probably have; 15-20$ in Shop supplies; cables, cable housing, various new bolts, tubes, paint etc etc..
Total- 320.84$ +/-5$

Chain ring, Hub and Chain should be here Thursday to complete the Drive train and finally start beating on this thing.

Our little bike workshop;

























And on to Bike pics 

Got my Grips, Pedals, Tires and new Seat- They sent me the saddle they had in stock, Im gonna order one of those Seat/Seatpost combos.
















New tires

















Going to change out to White housing to match the seat, ordered a red chain and once the rear wheel gets built, all black, wheel hub spokes nipples it will look a lot better. More pics on Thursday of built bike, but maybe not cause I have a lady friend coming into town, so no riding   
Mike


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome bike looks like you found a great deal


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Nice shop! Man I can't wait to get out of my apartment and have a shop at my house.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, that garage is CLEEEAN!


----------



## NoValidTitle (Apr 27, 2008)

Great score!

I have that same mini fridge too! =)


----------



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

Well its all done, I just have to pick it up this afternoon and then gonna take it out for its maiden voyage.... pics tonight of the finished bike, less a paint job.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice deal. Get some action pics if you have a riding buddy


----------



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah for sure, my buddy has a Blk Mrkt 357, so I'll get some pictures for sure.

I got it all buttoned up, got the rear wheel built, odyssey hub with 15t cog and matching rhyno lite rim, new 32t front chainring and new chain and installed matching DMR rear tire. Moved the rear wheel up substantially, it manuals very easily now. Its done as far parts, gonna ride it and dial it in before I tear it down and paint, probably do it this winter. Let me know what you think. 
































How close the rear tire is to the chain stay








Good profile shot to see how much its shortened up








Time to go riding, hopefully going to some jumps n pump track after work tomorrow
Mike


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

Sick deal bro! I wish I had found a bike like that for that good of a price....:thumbsup:


----------



## timfromtexas (Jun 1, 2008)

"ohhh hiiii you upgraded yous bike?" 

100 duckets plus more employee purchases and it came out really good...


----------



## mikebeach (Apr 12, 2008)

timfromtexas said:


> "ohhh hiiii you upgraded yous bike?"
> 
> 100 duckets plus more employee purchases and it came out really good...


"o0oooooohhhhh haaaaaay!" hahahah

Yup imagine retail value of everything I put into it, not to mention labor and shop supplys. I think I got a steal of a deal.

We went to a drainage ditch and hit some couple spots yesterday, no pics, sorry guys. I will get some action shots soon though, promise!
Mike


----------



## timfromtexas (Jun 1, 2008)

word up and we would be riding today had lego indiana jones not come out... we'll hit up dirt tomorrow and screw around at the park.. 

hollah..


----------

